# damage while wax?



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

bad bad bad... youll probably need a base grind. the pores will have expanded to much and the board will feel like shit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I doubt you've done any damage if there is nothing visible. Don't run out and get a base grind. In the off chance you've effected the board at all, a base grind won't change it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

you are using way to much heat. This could cause delamination, amongst other bad things. Keep that iron moving and the topsheet should only feel warm when waxing...not hot as you state. As far as needing a base grind, the base can be checked with a true bar, or a straight edge and by holding the board up to the light, chk the flatness of the base, YOu are chking for a concave or convex base, you will see light coming from underneath the truebar or staright edge helping you to see if its concave or convex... NOT having a flat base will have a negative affect on the way the board will ride... if you are in doubt about the bases flatness, chk with a stragiht edge or take it to a shop to have them chk it with a true bar (all shops have them) If u cannot determine if the base is flat, they will be able too tell yu if you need a base grind. 

One waxing tip: If the Iron smokes excessively, ITS TOO HOT!! DANGER WILL ROBINSON... If you are using a regular old iron and not one desgigned for waxing skiis and boards, turn it down to medium and make sure the smoke is minimal. Make sure the topsheet is just warm NOT TO HOT TO TOUCH. I guarantee if you keep waxing your board this way you are going to do some damage... Chk the boards flatness from the bindings out to your contact points... You will be able to tell if the base if flat or not if you use the technique I described.


----------

